# FS:Yellow Labs African Cichlids-$40 JUST REDUCED.



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

It's time to make room for their fellow tank mates:

-All are very healthy,

-I feed them twice per day(New Life Spectrum sinking pellets + Roman Lettuce) + Blood Warms once per week,

-First come, First served,

-Absolutley No Delivery,

Thanks for looking.

A Colony of Labidochromis Caeruleus/Electric Yellow Labs

-2"-5"

-A group of 11-$50(Price Reduced to $40 for quicker sale!)

-These guys are constantly breeding


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Weekend Bump


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Torpedo Barbs$60 is on HOLD for our fellow member "hi-revs".

Fellow members if your interested in any of my African Cichlids, pls don't Hesitate to shoot me a offer like our fellow member above!

Cause my 125g looks like a Zoo! lol

So I need everyone's help to lower my stock PLEASE.

Thanks in advance Brothers & Sisters.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Torpedo Barbs are back up for sale as the above member backed out!


----------



## skinny (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll take the ob


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

-4" OB Peacock is on ***HOLD*** for our fellow member "skinny".

& 

-Group of 4 Torpedo Barbs-$60 on ***HOLD*** for our fellow member "Oppai".


Now let's hope these two members are serious enough by picking these fish up unlike my initial deal-Torpedo Barbs! 


Let's keep our fingers crossed for both above members! lol


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

" -4" OB Peacock is on ***HOLD*** for our fellow member "skinny"."

It turns out that my OB is 6" & not 4", so our fellow member above backed out!

So HIS BACK UP FOR SALE! 

Serious Members ONLY pls; Make up your mind before wasting any of my sleep time as I mostly do gravy shifts.(Thanks in advance).


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Friday March 1/2013 Bump!


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

I *sold* the group of four 4" Torpedo Barbs-$50 to our fellow member "Oppai"; Thanks so much & very nice meeting you as well; Hope you too will enjoy watching them swim around inside your 90g Aquarium 'cause I know I'll miss them a lot, but really had no choice but to simply make more room for their fellow tank mates.

6" OB Peacock is on HOLD for someone off of Vancouver Craigslist as I'm hoping he will be picked up by 2pm tomorrow(Sunday).


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

************Just SOLD my OB Peacock via Vancouver craigslist & suggested to join our forum!************


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Just SOLD my Blue Ahlie to a girl off of Vancouver Craigslist.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Yellow Labs African Cichlids Group of 11 Price Reduced to $40.

I have had this breeding group for 4 years now as they keep on multiplying! lol


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Weekend Bump


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

- think I just bought these via Craigslist for $50 :-( lol its all good I stripped a female of 23 fry when I got them home


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

So you got a deal than?lol

I always sell chesper to BC Aquaria members & if you had only checked on here first, You would of had them for a cheaper price!; I have had these guys for a while now & they keep multiplying!; I'm glad that they all went to a good home.

Thanks again Brotha!


----------

